

15 Top Freeware Registry Cleaners Reviewed - ashwyn
http://ashwynm.blogspot.com/2008/09/15-top-freeware-registry-cleaners.html
It is generally believed that cleaning registry speeds up your pc. I have directly experienced, that it does sometimes, after many install and uninstall of programs. 
In search of free registry cleaners, I ended up trying about 15 or more products. So I just thought of sharing my experiences with you.
======
ashwyn
If you have any other freeware list or good registry cleaners let me know I
will incorporate it in this article.

